# Umeboshi Paste?



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Has anyone ever tried umeboshi paste. Some women told my mom about this stuff and she swears buy it she even gave my mom a jar of it to try. She said to mix a tsp. of it in warm water and drink it. What does it help? I am also scared to take it because it has sea salt in it. I had a kidney stone about 7 years ago and i don't want to take the chance on getting another. Not sure what to do but parents a trying to force it on me! Any Comments?


----------

